# Good release for women



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

What is a good release for women to use, especially those with smaller hands? My wife has a terrible time getting releases that work because they are always too big. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

If she likes a hand-held release, definately have her try one WITHOUT any finger grooves. I shoot a carter 3-D 2000...it has a smooth handle so that all my fingers can stay together instead of being spread apart like most release with finger grooves. For back tension, I have a stan sahara (also smooth handle). Carter also makes the colby 2 back tension, which is quite similar.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

if your wanting a good caliper hunting type release you can't go wrong with the scott little bitty goose. it has easy adjustment and you can get the buckle which you can cinch up to fit her her wrists and the lanyard can be adjusted to help her with handling the trigger no problems. give them a look see and that might be the ticket to go with and the tru ball hand helds have some nice smaller grips that would work for smaller hands also. good luck and hope this helps a little 
rob k


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Marcus,
Does Erika shoot a thumb trigger or a back tension release? What is she currently using?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

She currently uses a Stan CNC Back tension. Target only. She bought a 2 Special but found that too big.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Has she tried any of the Carters as far as the Something, Fits me or any of those?


----------



## diane10x (Jul 9, 2002)

*releases for small hands*

Having small hands myself (not quite a size 5 ring finger, and I couldn't stretch an octave on a piano keyboard if my life depended on it), here's a list of the releases in my arsenal (yes, I admit it, my name is Diane and I'm a release-aholic...)

Carter Colby
Carter Something (love it)
Carter Big Kid 3D (2 of these, like them lots)
Stan Sahara (4-finger)
Stan Excalibur (a gift, I never would have bought this myself)

Wish I had a Carter Fits Me...maybe before the summer's over.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Marcus;

Carter Fits Me is nice. The chassis body width is quite narrow, and the grroves are spaced for smaller hands. The onyy downside is that you can only put in certain spring configs (I think it is 2x83lbs(?)).

Contact Carter Ent. if you have questions, they are very helpful. 

-CG


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Marcus,
Hang in there until she gets to the Bronx and checks out the 'Lil Guy Zeniths. I'm pretty sure she'll like what she sees.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

No problem Zenarch, she is in no hurry

thanks everyone, gives us items to look at, and also to advise others


----------



## penchey (May 28, 2003)

I currently shoot a Sweet Spot. Ultra 4 I think. I really like it. Did shoot a Cascade #8 which I liked as well but I needed the back tension for form.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I use to shoot the carter colby which is great for small hands...i now shoot the truball trutension ultra 3...I love this release!!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Small Hands*

I have tried off and on to get my wife to shoot a thumb trigger but they just don't work for her. I got her to try my Fits Me with the knob turned to make the span to the thumb as little as possible and she still can't wrap her thumb enough to touch her index finger with her thumb (prevents punching). She is currently shooting one of my Atension 2's with the Solution hook and really likes it. She also is very partial to her Zenith three finger little guy in the flag pattern. These fit her hand and she shoots them well so until Jerry comes up with a baby sized release, it's the Atension 2 for her.
Jbird


----------



## luv3D (Apr 15, 2003)

Have her try the little zeniths I own two love them!!!!


----------

